

Om Next - hadronzoo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByNs9TG30E8

======
akilism
Yeah, that was a great talk.

I really want to try out Om Next. I've been building a bunch of stuff in Om
lately and the Falcor/Relay/GraphQL stuff is really going to be great to have
at my disposal.

The clojurescript compiling clojurescript stuff looks great too.

